# Altea temperatures and info



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

This is a two-parter!

1. We are considering a few days in Altea in a couple of weeks but it seems the weather isn't too great in February. Can anyone advise just how cold it would be, especially at night? (bear in mind we are from Northumberland so are used to being slightly blue round the edges.)

2. We have set our sights on moving to Moraira and have looked at lots of houses but nothing really hits the spot as yet. I've widened my search to Altea which seems to be a little cheaper and more our style, so I'm just after some opinions on how Altea stacks up against Moraira?

Many thanks


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going on the 24th and if Its anything like most February's I have spent in Moraira I expect to be in my shorts during the day and maybe swimming trunks in full sun sheltered from any breeze. We have regularly had it in the 70's in the Sun on Feb visits but it can also be cool at times. We have had more luck in Feb over about 10 visits than in Sept / Oct which, although usually warmer, often rains on us!

However, the long range forecast for what it is worth does not look so promising at the moment.

Altea February Weather 2017 - AccuWeather Forecast for Valencia Spain


The sea and any pools, unless heated, will be too cold. The evenings get cool to cold requiring a Jumper or maybe more - but I is softy southerner. A fire or CH in the property is essential in my view.

I was also interested in Buying in Moraira/Jalon/Javea until Brexit and now plans are on hold but I will be interested to see Altea and its property market in case a holiday/retirement home goes back on the agenda.

R.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

infomaniac said:


> This is a two-parter!
> 
> 1. We are considering a few days in Altea in a couple of weeks but it seems the weather isn't too great in February. Can anyone advise just how cold it would be, especially at night? (bear in mind we are from Northumberland so are used to being slightly blue round the edges.)
> 
> ...


Hi, We have been to Altea many times in the Winter and it is usually quite mild during the day (16 to around 22 Degrees), but if you are unlucky you could get some colder weather ( 11 or 12 Degrees ). During the night it can get a little "chilly" that is around 8 Degrees... Just take a light coat or Jumper/Cardigan with you for the nights or for the rare cooler Days......We have never been to Moraira, but I'm sure that Altea will be Warmer than there because the whole Benidorm/ Altea/ Albir/Alfaz Area is protected by the mountains, So it has its own Microclimate.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot both of you 

We go on the 19th and as luck would have it,it's only about 12 most days. Ah well at least it's warmer than here...which isn't hard! 

Rheumatoid, we put our plans on hold too because of Brexit but have now decided to go for it. Spain is where we want to be so we'll just have to put up with whatever is thrown at us!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

infomaniac said:


> Thanks a lot both of you
> 
> We go on the 19th and as luck would have it,it's only about 12 most days. Ah well at least it's warmer than here...which isn't hard!
> 
> Rheumatoid, we put our plans on hold too because of Brexit but have now decided to go for it. Spain is where we want to be so we'll just have to put up with whatever is thrown at us!


My experience of the area, from many years ago, is that it can get decidely cold on occasion even during the day-time AND I have experienced occasional temps around 0. That said, I truly don't think you can rely on so-called normal climate any more and I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are more frequent heatwaves, more frequent cold snaps and more frequent storms and heavy rainfall (all of which can be, but is not necessarily, linked to the melting of the polar ice caps). Gulf streams seem to be changing and, although harder to track because of he associated timeframes, seems to be operating somewhat differently and having different impacts globally.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*which Area*



EverHopeful said:


> My experience of the area, from many years ago, is that it can get decidely cold on occasion even during the day-time AND I have experienced occasional temps around 0. That said, I truly don't think you can rely on so-called normal climate any more and I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are more frequent heatwaves, more frequent cold snaps and more frequent storms and heavy rainfall (all of which can be, but is not necessarily, linked to the melting of the polar ice caps). Gulf streams seem to be changing and, although harder to track because of he associated timeframes, seems to be operating somewhat differently and having different impacts globally.


Your experience from which area do you Mean ?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> Your experience from which area do you Mean ?


Altea and surrounds - what did you think I meant? The thread is about Altea.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Gran Canaria is a safe bet for sun


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

It is bob_bob but it's not an area where we would consider living. A break in Altea is killing two birds with one stone ;-)


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Zero ?*



EverHopeful said:


> Altea and surrounds - what did you think I meant? The thread is about Altea.


Ooooooo ... Tetchy !!!! Moraira is mentioned several times as well, I asked because the Temperature NEVER dips to ZERO or anywhere near that in the Altea area. We have been going there in the Winter for over twenty years and the Locals say it Never gets below 6 or 7 Degrees.... the only exception is a few weeks ago when It snowed in the Area, and that was the first time in Over Sixty Years....


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> *Ooooooo ... Tetchy !!!! *Moraira is mentioned several times as well, I asked because the Temperature NEVER dips to ZERO or anywhere near that in the Altea area. We have been going there in the Winter for over twenty years and the Locals say it Never gets below 6 or 7 Degrees.... the only exception is a few weeks ago when It snowed in the Area, and that was the first time in Over Sixty Years....


*Rude - but that's what I've come to expect from you.
*

I did say many years ago. I lived in the immediate area back in the 60's and very early 70's. I didn't mention snow as I recall.

It seems to me you love to argue - not much I can do about that :lalala:


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> *Rude - but that's what I've come to expect from you.
> *
> 
> I did say many years ago. I lived in the immediate area back in the 60's and very early 70's. I didn't mention snow as I recall.
> ...


I think you were RUDE first, all I asked was what area were you talking about because there were two areas mentioned on the Thread.. I really didn't ARGUE it was an Alternative view on the weather


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> I think you were RUDE first, all I asked was what area were you talking about because there were two areas mentioned on the Thread.. I really didn't ARGUE it was an Alternative view on the weather


Sadly it hasn't stopped you shouting on another thread. Have never raised your views on the weather.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Sadly it hasn't stopped you shouting on another thread. Have never raised your views on the weather.


I was "shouting" on another Thread because I was wrongly being accused of trying to or Actually Breaking the Law.... Seriously what has the other thread got to do with this one ??? I think its you that likes an argument. Quote " have never raised your views on the weather" ? Please explain.....


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> I was "shouting" on another Thread because I was wrongly being accused of trying to or Actually Breaking the Law.... Seriously what has the other thread got to do with this one ??? I think its you that likes an argument. Quote " have never raised your views on the weather" ? Please explain.....


Putting you on ignore.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

CHRISJK said:


> Ooooooo ... Tetchy !!!! Moraira is mentioned several times as well, I asked because the Temperature NEVER dips to ZERO or anywhere near that in the Altea area. We have been going there in the Winter for over twenty years and the Locals say it Never gets below 6 or 7 Degrees.... the only exception is a few weeks ago when It snowed in the Area, and that was the first time in Over Sixty Years....


Javea claims its own microclimate, as does Denia and Jalon. It seems most places do these days.

As for the temperatures, the lows in Altea in Dec 2015, Jan & Feb 2016 are all recorded at below 6 or 7 degrees. Must be hardy chaps, those locals.

Anyway, I really wouldn't be too concerned about it, I reckon on days when you are out in Altea in your shorts, I'll be in mine in Moraira. And when you've got your jumper on in the evening in Altea, I'll be in mine too that little way up the coast. There's a degree or two in it, max.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Putting you on ignore.


GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo: What is it with this site, are you not allowed to have your own opinion without people Taking a "Holier than thou attitude "


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Chrisjk............Why are you so aggressive towards people on this website on various threads. I find your posts confrontational when people are genuinely trying to help you and others. Why don't you calm down and stop turning everything into an argument.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Chrisjk............Why are you so aggressive towards people on this website on various threads. I find your posts confrontational when people are genuinely trying to help you and others. Why don't you calm down and stop turning everything into an argument.


Please read through the thread....... I was giving what I thought was an honest account of the weather in Altea. Someone else gave another slightly different account ( fair enough). That account wasn't very clear on which Area he was referring to because another Area was also being discussed, so I replied to ask which area he was referring to. I received the following reply "Altea and surrounds-what did you think I meant-the thread is about Altea" I really didn't think this was a "polite reply " and I said so.. ps I have only been "aggressive" on one post and that as I have said before is because I Had been "wound up" by people calling me a liar and a lawbreaker on the other thread, which I certainly am not !!! I am not at all confrontational... In fact if you talk to my Friends and Family they will confirm that I am the most "Laid back" person they know. I JUST DONT SUFFER FOOLS..... Regards Chris


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

cant stop laughing


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Have a look at Javea also. It is a beautiful location. We too are heading out late February but are a bit ahead of you as we are actually collecting keys so good luck with your search. We will be busy with furnishing sorting utilities so weather not such a big deal this time round


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Javea is also a lovely location. We are actually heading over late February also but a bit ahead of you as we are picking up our keys so will be busy with buying furniture, sorting utilities etc so weather wont be such a big issue. Good luck with the search


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Although when the sun shines, it can feel lovely and warm. When the sun goes down, or isnt shining it can feel very cold. couple that with the fact that Spanish houses arent built for warmth - few have central heating and with all the tiles its not easy to warm them. So it can feel very cold indoors - Often it feels warmer outside in the winter. 

Jo xxx


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mono said:


> cant stop laughing


Why is that Mono ?


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

We originally looked at Javea but decided it was a bit too big for us so extended our search to Moraira. Good luck with the move-hope everything goes well for you. Hopefully we won't be too far behind


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

"You said", "No I said", "You are shouting on another thread". "You are agressive." I just find you really hilarious trying to get your point across. Read the thread back, thought I was back in the school plyground. Not getting at you. Just found it really funny reading through the thread from start to finish hahaha


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mono said:


> "You said", "No I said", "You are shouting on another thread". "You are agressive." I just find you really hilarious trying to get your point across. Read the thread back, thought I was back in the school plyground. Not getting at you. Just found it really funny reading through the thread from start to finish hahaha


Yes I can see your point Mono, I was just trying to explain "AS CLEARLY AS POSSIBLE" that I was not being aggressive( I admit I was on another thread, but I was only replying to similar aggression), but that person couldn't or wouldn't understand.... I will now draw a line under all this Arguing ( unless someone is aggressive or uncomplimentary to me again lol . Regards.... Chris


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aggression doesn't help get satisfactory answers, nor does it make good, informative reading. So pointless really. 

Onwards and upwards in a pleasant tone it is then 

Jo xxx


----------

